# Home Depot... LOL



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Walking through the the big orange yesterday, noticed GAF/ELK 30y archs for $57/sq.... This is incredibly low for my area.... caught my eye cause my supplier just quoted me $74 for GAF/ELK and $72 for CT. Of course that was delivered to the roof. So I asked the pro desk at HD what those timberlines are, delivered to the roof. 

$82.50/sq !!!!

I almost started laughing. So you're telling me that it costs $8.50 to deliver each bundle to a roof that is two miles from the store?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Cache said:


> Walking through the the big orange yesterday, noticed GAF/ELK 30y archs for $57/sq.... This is incredibly low for my area.... caught my eye cause my supplier just quoted me $74 for GAF/ELK and $72 for CT. Of course that was delivered to the roof. So I asked the pro desk at HD what those timberlines are, delivered to the roof.
> 
> $82.50/sq !!!!
> 
> I almost started laughing. So you're telling me that it costs $8.50 to deliver each bundle to a roof that is two miles from the store?


Yeah, that $57/sq seems like a great deal to the untrained eye. I'm getting 30 yr archys for $69/sq from the roofing supply houses with no ground delivery charge. That $57/sq probably would cost $150/job for ground delivery. I've heard of lot # mixing problems from the big boxes as well. Roof supply store won't mix lots w/o making sure I know and compensating in some way.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

seeyou said:


> Yeah, that $57/sq seems like a great deal to the untrained eye. I'm getting 30 yr archys for $69/sq from the roofing supply houses with no ground delivery charge. That $57/sq probably would cost $150/job for ground delivery. I've heard of lot # mixing problems from the big boxes as well. Roof supply store won't mix lots w/o making sure I know and compensating in some way.


You mean you don't like a splotchy roof? I thought it was a feature that cost extra!


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Evil Orange doesn't give ANYTHING away, without a backup plan on how to screw you.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

Cache said:


> You mean you don't like a splotchy roof? I thought it was a feature that cost extra!


Classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

cork-guy said:


> Classic! :thumbsup:


I just figured it must cost extra given the number of high-end homes in my area with cool trapezoids and parallelograms on the roof that are a slightly different color than the rest of the roof. :whistling


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Cache said:


> I just figured it must cost extra given the number of high-end homes in my area with cool trapezoids and parallelograms on the roof that are a slightly different color than the rest of the roof. :whistling


Off topic, but your comment reminded me that there's a property in northern California, around Eureka somewhere, that has scenes of elk and mountains and such done in the roof work. It's kinda cool, actually.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hds price is pretty sad, around here hd is charging about $6 more a bundle and god only knows what their delivery costs are... the 2 hd locations hear only have 1 delivery truck each both of which are nothing more than moving trucks

we get our shingles through the lumber yard, they charge $45 for a delivery and i think its an extra $30 for a delivery via a boom,not bad when most a small roof for us is 60 bundles


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

A. Spruce said:


> Off topic, but your comment reminded me that there's a property in northern California, around Eureka somewhere, that has scenes of elk and mountains and such done in the roof work. It's kinda cool, actually.


The place you are referring to is just north of the booming metropolis of Orick, CA. Whole bunch of cabins & small homes being redone as vacation rentals. The roofs are pretty cool.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

The HD's here usually use United Products to deliver their shingles. We buy from United Products directly and get a better roof top price anyhow. HD has some on hand, but usually it's just "subbed out" to a local supply yard when delivery is required. Not sure if that's the same everywhere else though.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

MJW said:


> The HD's here usually use United Products to deliver their shingles. We buy from United Products directly and get a better roof top price anyhow. HD has some on hand, but usually it's just "subbed out" to a local supply yard when delivery is required. Not sure if that's the same everywhere else though.


Plus one for united products. Best supplier I have ever used.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

*Homer and Roof Top Delivery*



Cache said:


> Walking through the the big orange yesterday, noticed GAF/ELK 30y archs for $57/sq.... This is incredibly low for my area.... caught my eye cause my supplier just quoted me $74 for GAF/ELK and $72 for CT. Of course that was delivered to the roof. So I asked the pro desk at HD what those timberlines are, delivered to the roof.
> 
> $82.50/sq !!!!
> 
> I almost started laughing. So you're telling me that it costs $8.50 to deliver each bundle to a roof that is two miles from the store?


Here, Homer Charges the eighty and change, roof-top delivery, for the entire order (ie: 32 square - $82.50 delivery), not per square. Hard to believe that it would vary that much, by region. Did he know what he was saying?


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Here, Homer Charges the eighty and change, roof-top delivery, for the entire order (ie: 32 square - $82.50 delivery), not per square. Hard to believe that it would vary that much, by region. Did he know what he was saying?



yep. the issue is that they don't rooftop deliver. if you want that, then they just use another local roofing supplier and mark the shingles up. I have two local suppliers, and in all likelihood they are just going through one of the two.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, Cache. Learn something new every day.

Here, they don't charge any more (pro desk), whether they "street deliver", I pick 'em up, or have some other entity do roof-top. Whatever the price is, per bundle, plus the flat eighty 'n change for delivery. Could readily be that they use another supplier, but the price remains unchanged. I guess that it could be a locality variance. 

This summer (actually early June mobilization), I was in the Minneapolis area, doing some substantial renovations to an "historic" home. I noticed that a lot of the prices were substantially lower, there, than here in NE Nohio. 

Probably because between Homer and Blowes, they've done a pretty good job of running most of the lumberyards out of business. A few still exist, but why drive (unless one has to) over an hour to an independent, when Homer and/or Blowes seems to be on every street corner.

Thanks for the update on who is actually supplying the materials.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Plus one for united products. Best supplier I have ever used.



They are just ok IMO. My yards customer service beats the snot out of United. At United you have to wait and wait and wait to pick things up. At my yard I call on my way and get the products myself if need be! Once a rep even gave the key to the place! Oh, best part is they land me a lot of roofs.

My brother has bought his past few roofs at HD. He has them delivered right in front of the ladder and saves about $750 over Landmarks at my yard on a 30sq roof.

Personly my competition would be the last place I'd buy from.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I pay more at the local yard too for landmarks but their service is impeccable. Any roofer worth a salt knows that landmarks are the best Lamminates.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> They are just ok IMO. My yards customer service beats the snot out of United. At United you have to wait and wait and wait to pick things up. At my yard I call on my way and get the products myself if need be! Once a rep even gave the key to the place! Oh, best part is they land me a lot of roofs.
> 
> My brother has bought his past few roofs at HD. He has them delivered right in front of the ladder and saves about $750 over Landmarks at my yard on a 30sq roof.
> 
> Personly my competition would be the last place I'd buy from.


How does he get landmarks from hd? Trey aren't in the big box stores. My united must also be different from yours. I send a email at 5am if I forgot something and it gets delivered. It takes me minutes to get loaded with anything and they have sent some good leads my way. IMO, they are better than any supplier, at least in this area.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

dougger222 said:


> They are just ok IMO. My yards customer service beats the snot out of United. At United you have to wait and wait and wait to pick things up. At my yard I call on my way and get the products myself if need be! Once a rep even gave the key to the place! Oh, best part is they land me a lot of roofs.


That's because of your location. The UP down there blow. Our salesman brings all the small stuff right to our job site. If something is missed, he brings it out.

The Cities have their advantages, but also some disadvantages.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How does he get landmarks from hd? Trey aren't in the big box stores. My united must also be different from yours. I send a email at 5am if I forgot something and it gets delivered. It takes me minutes to get loaded with anything and they have sent some good leads my way. IMO, they are better than any supplier, at least in this area.


Because HD and Menards for that matter can special order most any shingle.

BTW, the roof my dads crew did the other day was from Menards. The home owner got the shingles Duration roof top delivery from Menards for $87 a square. Guess to me roof top means boom truck to the peak to Menards is a forklift on the eave! For another $1.50 a square I could have gotten him Landmarks, lol!

I would rather go to United in Lakeville than St. Paul but St. Paul carries more stuff. In St. Paul I feel like a second rate citizen. Lots of Mexicans and Salesman. Lakeville is slow sales wise so it's a bit faster (although way slower than my yard down the road) than St. Paul.


----------

